# Q: XWG couple stories



## melallensink (Jan 26, 2007)

Any outstanding XWG stories about couples out there? Brownie points for the skinniest beginnings and fattest conclusions.


----------



## Coop (Jan 26, 2007)

More 2 love More 2 gain
Attitude Adjustment
Life in the Fat Lane and Fat land
My honeymoon in Bellvile


Just to name a few.


----------



## melallensink (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks!

BTW, does anybody know if the Roundhouse site is still around in any name or form?


----------



## Andrew34683 (Jan 26, 2007)

melallensink said:


> Thanks!
> 
> BTW, does anybody know if the Roundhouse site is still around in any name or form?



Indeed it is, and it can be located at http://roundhouse.wulfnet.net/.


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jan 26, 2007)

Coop said:


> More 2 love More 2 gain
> Attitude Adjustment
> Life in the Fat Lane and Fat land
> My honeymoon in Bellvile
> ...



Attitude Adjustment is one of my favs.


----------



## Coop (Jan 27, 2007)

I just wished that AtlasD would of made the couple bigger like the 400 pound area.


----------

